
Show HN: A compile testing library for Kotlin - tsss
https://github.com/tschuchortdev/kotlin-compile-testing
======
tsss
I recently released this compile testing library for Kotlin in the spirit of
Google's [compile-testing]([https://github.com/google/compile-
testing](https://github.com/google/compile-testing)). It can be used to test
annotation processors, compiler plugins and code generation.

 _Features:_

\- Mixed-source sets: Compile Kotlin and Java source files together

\- Supports compiler plugins

\- Run annotation processors on Kotlin and Java sources

\- Generate Kotlin and Java sources

\- Provide your own instances of annotation processors directly to the
compiler instead of letting the compiler create them with a service locator

\- Debug annotation processors: Since the compilation runs in the same process
as your application, you can easily debug it instead of having to attach your
IDE's debugger manually to the compilation process

\- Inherit classpath: Compiled sources have access to classes in your
application

\- Project Jigsaw compatible: Works with JDK 8 as well as JDK 9 and later

\- JDK cross compilation: Provide your own JDK to compile the code against,
instead of using the host application's JDK. This allows you to easily test
your code on all JDK versions

\- Find dependencies automatically on the host classpath

Hopefully it will be as helpful to you as it was to me.

